# Reputation.



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Some how I have Like 30- points or reputation.

I hope this post doesn't make it any lower , but why? People are nice to me and stuff...

I mean honestly, why is my rep horrible? Asking anybody who rated me badly.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I haven't rated you badly, but it's likely because you have had some posts where you have had some problems caring properly for your mice.

Don't worry too much about it, just work on being the best mouse keeper you can, and I'm sure it will go up.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeh I also have not rated you down but I think it was mostly that lost eye thing (which happened the day the reputation thing came into place!). How is he btw? Did he make it through?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

For me, I could do with out the reputation nonsense. It's seems to me to be a distraction at best, and something that is subject to abuse. I think it will intimidate some of the younger members. It'd be too easy for someone to be arbitrary and capricious if not downright malicious. I'm not paying attention to it at all any more.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Dont worry about the Rep points, Its more than likely someone may have just taken a dis-liking to you but who cares really its only a forum at the end of the day it shouldnt have that much of a effect on you, your mice or your life.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

AyJay658, I took him in and they opened his eye. Turns out he's not even missing it! His eye still bleeds a bit
from time to time, but nothing serious. I really think he's ok now, if I can get a pic I will but he's so squirmy.

Moustress, I'll try not to worry. Idk why, but it just bothers me how low it's getting. It's at like 48- now.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Dude! Somehow it went from 47- to 8+!

Thanks whoever!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Someone could just go through clicking on every post you every made, or anyone else's, for that matter....I bet folks thought you deserved better, and did that to make you feel better. And that's nice and a little funny, a bit weird, just like those of us on this forum; some nice, some weird, and some just funny.   :lol:

Just think, someone could go through one of my threads that have gotten so huge, and the next thing you know, I'd be rolling in points. Just plain weird. I already feel good just seeing all the posts I've made and all the replies I've given and received. That's where I get the good out of this forum.

That and pm's; I really like writing and receiving those. It makes my day to see I have one waiting for me when I fire up the laptop first thing in the morning.


----------

